

Show HN: Gravity Game - willjcksn
http://saltysoft.github.io/gravitygame/

======
elwell
Could benefit from an instructions screen upon first load.

~~~
willjcksn
You're totally right. Actually it's a weekend project I've been working on,
and I just wanted to see if people would be interested in the concept.

I'll add a better instruction screen as soon as possible.

In the mean time, the goal is to revive potential life planets by dropping
green, blue and red orbs on them, and giving them energy by dropping yellow
orbs on the sun (dropping is the Enter key).

~~~
yaur
Instructions needed Your ship should stay centered Zoom is flakey. Why not
just use mouse wheel? Fun little game otherwise though

------
bramm
I had no clue how to do anything. Looked at the help screen, clicked around,
nothing happened. Instructions please.

